# Zombieland 2: Abgedrehter Trailer zur ausgelassenen Action-Komödie



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2019)

*Zombieland 2: Abgedrehter Trailer zur ausgelassenen Action-Komödie*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Zombieland 2: Abgedrehter Trailer zur ausgelassenen Action-Komödie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zombieland 2: Abgedrehter Trailer zur ausgelassenen Action-Komödie*


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Juli 2019)

*Zombieland 2: Abgedrehter Trailer zur ausgelassenen Action-Komödie*

Ich fand den ersten Teil schon richtig geil und dieser Film hat nach meiner Meinung
Kultstatus erreicht.Komich das es 10 Jahre gedauert hat bis zum 2ten Teil?
Aber wenn der Humor so ähnlich ist wie im ersten dann bin ich mit dabei auf jedem fall.


----------

